# Hurricane Laura arrives in 12 hjours. HELP, Generac problem



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Xp8000E portable. running great, just serviced all, even set valves. However I've got the idle screw all the way in and I am only getting 177 volts. What do I do to get it up higher?


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

117 volts, not 177.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this on the 125 vac socket?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

set the generator by hz
no load should be maybe 61 hz and then with 2 1500 watt space heaters one on each side by side outlet for the 125 vac
set to as close as 60 hz as you can get the min should be 59 hz.
the load hz speed adjustment is on the gov bolt.
click here for the owners manual
you will need a 
meter that will show hz like a killowatt meter
*CLICK HERE FOR THE TEST TOOLS PAGE*


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, no gottem any of that at this late hour and mandatory evacuation called, so everything is shutting down. Yes, it is for the 120 volt A/C duplex outlet. Shows 117 volts.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

117 volts on the outlet is ok if you are under load.
you need a hz meter! do not adjust with out it!
idle screw is not the adjustment for the main run rpm.
the gov adjustment is what you want.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Ordered the Kw meter so I can read the Hz. Thanks Paul!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you are welcome!
they sure make it easy to see what is going on!
and they are a good tool to testing power on any appliance that uses a 15p standard plug!
i use one just for testing diesel cold weather block heaters in the service truck.
you can see the exact amps and watts at the plug.
pretty cool item for less than 50 bucks!


----------

